# What are you guys using for drip coffee makers these days?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My coffee maker died the other morning, but I don't know what's good these days. What do you guys use?


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I`ve had this one for a couple of years, its my second. I left one in Alberta for my roomate...Both work well.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The cheapest possible ($20.00). They last us about a year or so and we keep a new one in storage.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I asked for one of these for xmas (saw the box got delivered last week lol).
Cuisinart Coffee On Demand (costco.ca)

I have a Nespresso that I love but thats more for a treat. I usually like to grind my own.

I chose a machine like this bc Im the only coffee drinker in my house and rarely have more than 1 cup, so the whole carafe thing is pointless and inconvenient for me.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

You know, ours died right as the pandemic hit and we meant to replace it, but between a French press and the hario v60 drip funnel (? Forget what it's called, holds the cone filter), we haven't felt the lack. 

If we had guests and wanted to make a bunch of coffee we would miss it, but those two have worked perfectly for 9 months.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Unlike @greco -- my wife and I are tired of replacing the cheapies. Never got a year out of one, because we bypass the water softener for beverages. Water tastes better with minerals, but our village water supply is off the charts for hardness. So there's a factor to consider.

Just got a "better" one but no track record yet. I run a batch of soft water through once a week and vinegar once a month. We'll see...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Had one made by Krups the people that used to make heavy artillery and it lasted for about 10 years maybe more.

Now I have a cheap one made by black and decker; the people who make electric drills and so far it has lasted two maybe three years.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Whatever is cheapest when I go shopping for one. Don’t think I’ve ever spent more than $25. Frankly, I just don’t see the benefits of a $100 drip coffee maker. I can’t even see the value in one with a clock and auto start. How long does it really take for a pot to brew once you hit the switch?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I just got a Hamilton Beach FlexBrew, and I'm really liking it. It does a pot or single cup/K Cup, and it's the best single-cup brewer I've tried yet.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> I just got a Hamilton Beach FlexBrew, and I'm really liking it. It does a pot or single cup/K Cup, and it's the best single-cup brewer I've tried yet.


that one was on my shortlist as well.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> Whatever is cheapest when I go shopping for one. Don’t think I’ve ever spent more than $25. Frankly, I just don’t see the benefits of a $100 drip coffee maker. I can’t even see the value in one with a clock and auto start. How long does it really take for a pot to brew once you hit the switch?


anything around a $100 is an impulse buy for me. lol
if I was still part of the rat race (eg. have to catch the 7:45 GO train to downtown every morning), the clock and auto start would be valuable to set it up the night before and have it ready to run out the door (Ive never been a morning person...I need every second of sleep I can get!).
But thats not my life any more, I also wouldnt use that feature. But I get why some would.


----------



## Gitguy (Dec 13, 2020)

Its not about the machine, its the coffee, I, I, I, I, go thru 2,2,2 pots a dddddday, got enough Meliitta cans to build a house!
El cheapo makers work ala they have a 2 hr shut off, bought one that didnt in the states, damn near burnt the RV down.


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

Coffee makers.. I feel like a savage.. I've bought dozens of them over the years and still just drink instant.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

hammerstein said:


> ...still just drink instant.


You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Instant with canned milk & brown sugar by the campfire. Mmm... nothing better.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wasn't there a similar thread a couple of years ago on this, I remember commenting on one.

Anyway, those cheap units don't last, I had a Black and Decker maker that turned out to be a fire hazard with a recall.

I spent a few bucks more, not a whole lot either, less than $150 and bought a Krups with the stainless steel carafe.
That was around twelve years ago now and still going strong. This is the updated version of mine...





__





12-Cup Savoy Programmable Black Thermal Coffee Maker ET351050


Wake up to a delicious cup of coffee




www.krupsusa.com


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Wasn't there a similar thread a couple of years ago on this, I remember commenting on one


recommended reading shows a dozen all by the same op, recent even

I say get something expensive, something that’s more status symbol than coffee maker


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Last year, the wife bought a brand new one because the plastic cover of the old one was curved upward and would leave a 1/4" opening... Still using the old one because I hate reading booklets each time a new electric gadget gets in ! The cover did not move...
What about the brand new one : Still in his box !
But the funny thing iis that the old one was originally bought brand new as a sold out thing just in case the working one would die. The wife had found that a silly idea... So did the old one died one morning and I got the other out of the box, read the booklet and put it at work. Did not have to dress and run at the store craving for my morning coffee !
I know this little story does not help much... ;-)


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

I would stick with a Cuisinart. They might cost a bit more, but will outlast them all!!


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

vadsy said:


> recommended reading shows a dozen all by the same op, recent even
> 
> I say get something expensive, something that’s more status symbol than coffee maker


Or you could just get the $20 variety. You know, a make work project for China and our landfill workers here in Canada.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I have a very old Philips 12 that was a hand-me-down from my parents. I've been using it a couple times a week for the past 20 years. I guess it's lasted so long because It's so simple. It doesn't even have an on switch (you just plug it in to start and unplug it when you're done). It looks just like this...


----------



## Gitguy (Dec 13, 2020)

Hey if all else fails pull out the filter part, load, hold over pot and pour hot water thru by hand, gotta have my ccccccooofffeeeee


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

We've been using a Cuisinart Model DC-3000 self contained coffee maker for a number of years that doesn't use a glass carafe. We buy bags of Starbucks coffee beans at Costco and process them as needed. Makes great coffee.

TD


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

I am still impressed with the Ninja.
4 years old and consistently makes a great pot of drip coffee.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jim Wellington said:


> Or you could just get the $20 variety. You know, a make work project for China and our landfill workers here in Canada.


yea, reading a few of this sort now kinda surprises me. wouldn't be my first choice.

seriously though, the Cuisinart has worked well for me in terms of just regular trip. I like the idea of the insulated carafe, keeps coffee hot and doesn't use all that extra energy making a mess burning all drips that spill


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Aeropress here. I have literally taken it around the world.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I use a keurig now when I have to.

If you have an aeropress, grind kicking horse grizzly claw beans and TAMP a heaping scooped of the coffee. Let it sit for 10 minutes in the press. Be a man.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> Be a man.


imma wait for Electricglide to show up and give the campfire kettle pot talk gain ,. black


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

MetalTele79 said:


> I have a very old Philips 12 that was a hand-me-down from my parents. I've been using it a couple times a week for the past 20 years. I guess it's lasted so long because It's so simple. It doesn't even have an on switch (you just plug it in to start and unplug it when you're done). It looks just like this...


You win! 👍👍❤❗


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Gitguy said:


> Hey if all else fails pull out the filter part, load, hold over pot and pour hot water thru by hand, gotta have my ccccccooofffeeeee


That's what I was doing. I was kinda disappointed in a way when my showed up with a new one.


----------



## pipestone62 (Nov 14, 2013)

Buy a BUNN. They last and make great coffee fast. Good warranty, you can actually call BUNN in Canada and talk to someone if you need assistance. The department store brewers don’t heat the water to a high enough temperature which is critical for making decent coffee. Also, BUNN has warehouse and manufacturing in Ontario employing a lot of Canadian employees which is a plus.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

vadsy said:


> yea, reading a few of this sort now kinda surprises me. wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> seriously though, the Cuisinart has worked well for me in terms of just regular trip. I like the idea of the insulated carafe, keeps coffee hot and doesn't use all that extra energy making a mess burning all drips that spill


Agree. The carafe saves the hot plate fer sure. Pre-heat with hot tap water.


----------



## Gitguy (Dec 13, 2020)

Went ot a SB in Detroit, once, wife went in brought back 2 coffees. I go to put in a pkg of sugar and the damn stuff looked like crystal met, so shes goes back in to get reg sugar,,,well she comes back and says lets go
????? 
She said she was a bit huffy when she ask the colored server for white sugar, got a dirty look lol
I said yeah lets go


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

gfilan said:


> Buy a BUNN. They last and make great coffee fast. Good warranty, you can actually call BUNN in Canada and talk to someone if you need assistance. The department store brewers don’t heat the water to a high enough temperature which is critical for making decent coffee. Also, BUNN has warehouse and manufacturing in Ontario employing a lot of Canadian employees which is a plus.


We've all seen the Bunn perform year after year on the job. My friends bought one but found the always-ready-with-hot-water feature to be a bad idea at home. High energy usage and inconsistent brew due to evaporation. Maybe they got the wrong model?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I currently have a Moccamaster, its the best I've ever used, going on 20 years. As long as you clean them they never, ever seem to die. Handmade, you can replace the parts, and the mechanism is mechanical and super simple. Basically it replicates what you do with a pour-over set up:









Moccamaster USA: Premium Pour-Over Coffee Brewers


Coffee brewers handmade in the Netherlands out of high-quality, sustainable materials, built to last a lifetime. Dedicated to seeking the real taste of coffee.




technivorm.com





My Dad was a huge fan of the Bunn home machines, they're much cheaper but they make excellent, hot coffee. They aren't quite as serviceable as the Technivorms, but equal as far as the coffee IMO.


----------



## pipestone62 (Nov 14, 2013)

zdogma said:


> I currently have a Moccamaster, its the best I've ever used, going on 20 years. As long as you clean them they never, ever seem to die. Handmade, you can replace the parts, and the mechanism is mechanical and super simple. Basically it replicates what you do with a pour-over set up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technivorm are the Ferrari of home machines.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

zdogma said:


> I currently have a Moccamaster, its the best I've ever used, going on 20 years. As long as you clean them they never, ever seem to die. Handmade, you can replace the parts, and the mechanism is mechanical and super simple. Basically it replicates what you do with a pour-over set up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read about these this year and wanted one, just gotta wait for a spot on the counter to open up.



gfilan said:


> Technivorm are the Ferrari of home machines.


including the custom colours


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's what I've been using for the past 30+ years -- never let me down!!! 
https://shop.melitta.ca/products/10...r-Over Coffeemakers Online with Free Shipping


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hammerstein said:


> Coffee makers.. I feel like a savage.. I've bought dozens of them over the years and still just drink instant.


I’m pretty impressed with some of the instant available these days.
starbucks Via, or Nestle Gold, is really good. Better than fresh Tim Hortons any day.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Drip? Gross.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nvm


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Adcandour said:


> If you have an aeropress, grind kicking horse grizzly claw beans and TAMP a heaping scooped of the coffee. Let it sit for 10 minutes in the press. Be a man.


That is quite literally what I do.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Making coffee with hot water from the tap? Disgusting. Have you ever seen the sludge at the bottom of a hot water tank? Always start with cold water...for anything food related.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

zztomato said:


> Drip? Gross.
> View attachment 341673


This is what my son-in-law brings camping. Mmm...


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

Diablo said:


> I’m pretty impressed with some of the instant available these days.
> starbucks Via, or Nestle Gold, is really good. Better than fresh Tim Hortons any day.


Yeah that's the way I look at it. I won't pretend to be a coffee snob, I've drank good coffee.. but I've also stopped at tim's on the way to work every morning for years out of convenience and pretty much rank that with vending machine coffee. 

Ultimately I'm lazy, and instant is quick, easy, and cheap.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

DavidP said:


> Here's what I've been using for the past 30+ years -- never let me down!!!
> https://shop.melitta.ca/products/10...r-Over Coffeemakers Online with Free Shipping


When that $15 WalMart unit plugs up. Tear off the lid. Cut off the cord. Same thing.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Right now, this Sunbeam, it was on sale. We don’t use any of the programmable features beyond the on/off switch. Frankly a Melitta and a kettle, camp style, would do the same job except one needs to tend to it, but they make a killer backup system when the fancy-pants unit buys the farm.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

zztomato said:


> Drip? Gross.
> View attachment 341673


My wife's Italian grandmother always used a Bialetti-she gave us one when we were married and we used it for years.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Diablo said:


> that one was on my shortlist as well.


 Have the Flex Brew as well. Works just fine but have expectations that it will last more than a few years like many others.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> nvm


dang


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> dang


You didn’t miss anything...was just going to post a link to the moccamaster in response to your post about a status symbol machine, and saw after that others beat me to it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> You didn’t miss anything...was just going to post a link to the moccamaster in response to your post about a status symbol machine, and saw after that others beat me to it.


that was the machine that prompted my post. I saw it a month ago and my wife made fun of me in similar fashion. I have no regerts


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

When I don't feel like putting the perc on the stove I use one of these.








I think they're about $40 or so at wally world.............mine was $4 at the sally ann. Fairly easy to use, fairly fast and the pot holds enough for my travel mug....2 actual cups (16 oz). I've had mine for about 2 years and it's used at least once a day.....the prec can take a while, it holds 6 actual cups. I like the smaller size because it cuts back on my coffee drinking....if there's coffee in the pot I drink it. 
Saw one of these when I was out with my son the other day and asked if it made just regular, everyday coffee. 








Jura Giga 6 Automatic Coffee Machine


Jura Giga 6 Automatic Coffee Machine




www.kitchenessentials.ca




looks like something vadsy would have.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Jura Giga 6 Automatic Coffee Machine
> 
> 
> Jura Giga 6 Automatic Coffee Machine
> ...


that thing looks like it takes up counter space , call me when they learn how to incorporate it into my cupboard space


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I’m pretty impressed with some of the instant available these days.
> starbucks Via, or Nestle Gold, is really good. Better than fresh Tim Hortons any day.


I've tried a few instant brands over the last year and it's a lot better than it used to be.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Just bought my wife an electric percolator after the keurig died. Had great reviews and was a reasonable price. 
Was going to get another keurig for her but the reviews weren't great. Common complaint was it only making a half cup. We had 2 K machines pretty much go at the same time so I felt it may be time for a change. 

Not as convenient though if in a hurry but not bad.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Instant with canned milk & brown sugar by the campfire. Mmm... nothing better.


12+ cup, put it on the fire and just add water and coffee when needed. Much better than instant.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Gitguy said:


> Hey if all else fails pull out the filter part, load, hold over pot and pour hot water thru by hand, gotta have my ccccccooofffeeeee


Just put some ground coffee in the kettle and pour thru a filter when the water's boiled.....if you're picky. Keep some beans handy to chew while the water is boiling.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

poor mans americano machine
Used one of these while travelling thoughout Cuba in 2007. Bought one at a second hand shop when returned home and it is the only way we make coffee ever since. This size makes two fantastic morning cups of java. Just add the coffee from the unit once it is ready then top off with boiling water


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> imma wait for Electricglide to show up and give the campfire kettle pot talk gain ,. black


Is there any other way to drink coffee?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> that thing looks like it takes up counter space , call me when they learn how to incorporate it into my cupboard space


They did have a built in one there for a comparable price. Just have to have it where you can run water lines.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Is there any other way to drink coffee?


maybe if youre still living in 2008


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

After going through countless drip machines over the years that die we finally just bought a 20 cup percolator. (like community halls use). Second to none coffee, have it on a timer. New pot every 3 or 4 days. Wrapped it in fuel line(non flammable) insulation, stays hot as hades.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> maybe if youre still living in 2008


Nah, more like about 1969. It was a good year. As far as black coffee goes, beats all hell out of adding some chemically flavoured creamer and sweetener. Same as putting some sort of sauce on your over cooked steaks. 


brucew said:


> After going through countless drip machines over the years that die we finally just bought a 20 cup percolator. (like community halls use). Second to none coffee, have it on a timer. New pot every 3 or 4 days. Wrapped it in fuel line(non flammable) insulation, stays hot as hades.


Always best the 2nd day....if it lasts that long. Depends on the size of your coffee cup.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

brucew said:


> After going through countless drip machines over the years that die we finally just bought a 20 cup percolator. (like community halls use). Second to none coffee, have it on a timer. New pot every 3 or 4 days. Wrapped it in fuel line(non flammable) insulation, stays hot as hades.


3-4 days?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Gitguy said:


> Went ot a SB in Detroit, once, wife went in brought back 2 coffees. I go to put in a pkg of sugar and the damn stuff looked like crystal met, so shes goes back in to get reg sugar,,,well she comes back and says lets go
> ?????
> She said she was a bit huffy when she ask the colored server for white sugar, got a dirty look lol
> I said yeah lets go


For work we were in Chicago and ordered sandwiches and one of us asked for white bread. She stopped, looked long at us then asked "soooo where you all from...." we say Canada, so she explains around hear it's called wheat bread. And the guy who ordered, still not getting it, asked why! He got a kick under the table...we did get good service, and we left a big tip.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

$40 Sunbeam basket drip filter, basic controls on the bottom.. They seem last about 5 years or so for us, and we make a full pot everyday, twice on weekends. My little 'trick' is to let a 1/4 cup water drip through before adding the coffee to preheat the drip basket and pot, then I add the coffee.
We had the $100 fancy one from Costco for a while, it still broke in 5 years.

I also use a Mellita single cup drip, cone filter, at work but haven't been there in a while.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> 12+ cup, put it on the fire and just add water and coffee when needed. Much better than instant.
> View attachment 341689


That ones in the the cabin on the cookstove. Same colour. LOL.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> As far as black coffee goes, beats all hell out of adding some chemically flavoured creamer and sweetener. Same as putting some sort of sauce on your over cooked steaks.


youre not making any sense


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I have my great Grandma's percolator by Corningware, great for camping. I don't use a drip machine but love my expresso latte machine, and use it every day, and it was under 200.00 bucks.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

fretzel said:


> Just bought my wife an electric percolator after the keurig died. Had great reviews and was a reasonable price.
> Was going to get another keurig for her but the reviews weren't great. Common complaint was it only making a half cup. We had 2 K machines pretty much go at the same time so I felt it may be time for a change.
> 
> Not as convenient though if in a hurry but not bad.


You can fix that, at least temporarily by manually resetting the pump. There's lots of videos on youtube on how to do it. I've done it many times and it does work for varrying amounts of time. Once you can't be bothered anymore it's time to get a new machine.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mr. Coffee five cup. It is all about the coffee you use and a balance between the amount of coffee and the amount of water you use.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

we had the same coffee maker for like 20 years. It just died about 2 months ago and we bought one on Amazon called a "Ninja". So far it's working well.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> You can fix that, at least temporarily by manually resetting the pump. There's lots of videos on youtube on how to do it. I've done it many times and it does work for varrying amounts of time. Once you can't be bothered anymore it's time to get a new machine.


The one didn't owe us anything as it was about 10 years old.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've been quite pleased with the Heritage drip that I bought for about 80 bucks at Canadian Tire a couple years ago. Having said that I tend to get about 3 years out of a maker no matter how much I spend. We stayed with a good friend a few weeks ago and he had this monster:









Breville The Barista Express Manual Espresso Machine BES870 | TheBay


Buy Breville The Barista Express Manual Espresso Machine BES870 in Canada at TheBay. Shop our collection of Breville Coffee Makers & Espresso Machines online and get free shipping on $49+ orders!




www.thebay.com





Grinds the beans on demand and makes all kind of variations of drinks. The coffee it made was very good but I'm quite happy with a $6 can of Maxwell House and a $50 machine. I drink a lot of black coffee and find the most important factor is how much you use in the basket - lots 🥴 .


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Often how long a coffee maker lasts has more to do with your water quality than the coffee maker quality. If you’re only getting 2-4 years out of a coffee maker, you might consider investing in filtration instead of a more expensive coffee maker.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> youre not making any sense


So it will make sense to you, "As far as black coffee goes, it beats all hell etc., etc." There, that better for you now?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> That ones in the the cabin on the cookstove. Same colour. LOL.


They are among the best and seem to get passed down over the generations.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I swear, coffee is one of the true wonders of the world.


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Anything bonavita. One button, constant temperature, built like a tank, little to no moving parts.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Bought a Keurig 7 years ago. When it dies we have no reason not to replace it with another. Reusable K-cups keep cost down and let you drink whatever coffee you prefer (We're a Black Rifle Coffee household)


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

cboutilier said:


> I just got a Hamilton Beach FlexBrew, and I'm really liking it. It does a pot or single cup/K Cup, and it's the best single-cup brewer I've tried yet.


That is what we build coffee with, grind Costco Columian beans. We drink great coffee everyday, all made at home!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

MetalTele79 said:


> I have a very old Philips 12 that was a hand-me-down from my parents. I've been using it a couple times a week for the past 20 years. I guess it's lasted so long because It's so simple. It doesn't even have an on switch (you just plug it in to start and unplug it when you're done). It looks just like this...


Does anyone miss the old microwaves with the single dial? I kept one for over 20 years until the magnetron zapped out. I miss it. One single motion to do everything.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Doug Gifford said:


> Does anyone miss the old microwaves with the single dial? I kept one for over 20 years until the magnetron zapped out. I miss it. One single motion to do everything.


I don't remember microwaves with single dials but I do currently use one that's from the early 80s and has wood panelling. The LCD is almost dead but it heats like a champ.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

You may want to consider a machine that applies heat and pressure at the same time. I make double Americanos with my Saeco and prefer it over my drip machine. Bought the machine second-hand...guy complained that it never got hot. I took it apart and discovered a faulty Klixon, replaced it and it's been working for 3 years now.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> Does anyone miss the old microwaves with the single dial? I kept one for over 20 years until the magnetron zapped out. I miss it. One single motion to do everything.


My grandmother had one of those. It didn't even have a digital clock on it.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I got a Keurig Duo awhile ago. It has a pot and also does single cup. I normally drink a pot every morning, I prefer just making a pot than making single cups. But if I want a coffee in the afternoon, or if someone is visiting, it's really handy to have the single option.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Cuisinart. We bought a Ninja when our Cuisinart died but the coffee the Ninja made tasted burnt. We bought another Cuisinart.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

greco said:


> The cheapest possible ($20.00). They last us about a year or so and we keep a new one in storage.


Why don't you just buy a better one then you wouldn't have to replace it every year?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

MetalTele79 said:


> I have a very old Philips 12 that was a hand-me-down from my parents. I've been using it a couple times a week for the past 20 years. I guess it's lasted so long because It's so simple. It doesn't even have an on switch (you just plug it in to start and unplug it when you're done). It looks just like this...


That's so old looking it looks modern again.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guncho said:


> Why don't you just buy a better one then you wouldn't have to replace it every year?


Tried it a few times and nothing lasted any longer than a year or so. In addition, we never used the timer, etc.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

JBFairthorne said:


> Often how long a coffee maker lasts has more to do with your water quality than the coffee maker quality. If you’re only getting 2-4 years out of a coffee maker, you might consider investing in filtration instead of a more expensive coffee maker.


On the last 2 it was the switch, a simple on off rocker. A previous maker had fancy electronic controls and it just stopped lighting up altogether, hence my buying ones with a simple switch. And a previous maker..broke the glass pot! But we're getting 4 years or so out of them. 1 or 2, that's seems pretty low.

I agree about the water- putting vinegar through a few times a year helps.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Does it ever blow anyone else's mind how much coffee we drink in North America yet coffee is not really grown in North America?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> On the last 2 it was the switch, a simple on off rocker.


Had this happen a couple of times also. On one, I hot wired it and we used it like that for some time.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guncho said:


> Does it ever blow anyone else's mind how much coffee we drink in North America yet coffee is not really grown in North America?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Surprised France isn’t listed higher. When I was there, shops with espresso were everywhere.
about the same as Switzerland.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I like my french press. Only coffee drinker in the house and I don't have more than 2 cups in a day. 
When I was out west my cousin had an aero press, that was a nice single cup unit. good for camping/travel.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> Does anyone miss the old microwaves with the single dial? I kept one for over 20 years until the magnetron zapped out. I miss it. One single motion to do everything.


Mom got one in the late 60's, single dial with a door that hinged from the bottom. Had a temperature probe and was big enough to cook a good sized turkey. Me and my second ex ended up with it and got rid of it in the late 80's. It still worked then and could still be working now. It did a lousy job of cooking a turkey.


----------



## ThunderLizard (Nov 25, 2010)

Jim Wellington said:


> I`ve had this one for a couple of years, its my second. I left one in Alberta for my roomate...Both work well.
> 
> View attachment 341647


YES... Cuisinart for the WIN.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

sulphur said:


> Anyway, those cheap units don't last, I had a Black and Decker maker that turned out to be a fire hazard with a recall.
> 
> I spent a few bucks more, not a whole lot either, less than $150 and bought a Krups with the stainless steel carafe.
> That was around twelve years ago now and still going strong. This is the updated version of mine...
> ...


I have the exact same machine. It is a tank! I would never go back to a brewer with a burner/warmer plate. Just scorches the coffee. This keeps it hot (and tasting the same) for a long time. 



greco said:


> View attachment 341772


This is hilarious to see Netherlands at the top. I was a Sales guy for a Dutch family business. At our monthly breakfast meetings I would pace the owner cup-for-cup. He would always comment, "You sure you aren't Dutch?" 

I work for a coffee company now, when I left the old job for these guys most of my (now) ex-coworkers said something like "Well, if you smoke crack, it makes sense you live in a crack-house". 
There was also a comment on _what_ you put through it. Don't cheap out. I'm lucky to get really good coffee for free or really cheap. I get beans and grind about a weeks worth at a time. If you like a "bigger" flavor, don't just use more scoops of light/medium roast. The water still passes through at the same rate. It may up the caffeine content per cup, but doesn't do a whole lot to spruce up the boldness of a weak blend. (French Press is obviously a different story. Sit it as long as you prefer)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> My grandmother had one of those. It didn't even have a digital clock on it.


Didn't need a digital clock, there was always a clock with hands on the kitchen wall. The one on the stove always told the wrong time.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> My coffee maker died the other morning, but I don't know what's good these days. What do you guys use?


Sorry, not gonna read six pages about everyone's favorite. If it hasn't been mentioned, and if you need only one cup at a time, look into Aeropress.









AeroPress Coffee Maker Official Store


AeroPress coffee maker is a better coffee press that makes delicious coffee quickly and easily. Learn more and buy direct.




aeropress.com













AeroPress Coffee and Espresso Maker - Quickly Makes Delicious Coffee Without Bitterness - 1 to 3 Cups Per Pressing, Black Gray, Height: 11.5" (80R11) : Amazon.ca: Home


AeroPress Coffee and Espresso Maker - Quickly Makes Delicious Coffee Without Bitterness - 1 to 3 Cups Per Pressing, Black Gray, Height: 11.5" (80R11) : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> Sorry, not gonna read six pages about everyone's favorite. If it hasn't been mentioned, and if you need only one cup at a time, look into Aeropress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These work too, they have for years. Plus, the price is right.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I use a $10 coffee press from IKEA. I suppose when you figure in the $15 for the electric kettle that boils the water before you pour it into the press, that's about the same total cost as a lower-end coffee-maker that you put cold water into.

I did read an article recently in which the writer was surprised by how much more he liked what came out of an Aeropress, like boyscout described, than 9 other coffee-making methods/equipment he tried, including a French press like I use. From what I had read elsewhere, hot water and grounds need to co-mingle for around 2:30 for peak flavour. Most drip methods - including Keurig - seem to undershoot that time range.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I need a coffee after watching this guy demo the Aeropress. Comments section is funny!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

hammerstein said:


> Coffee makers.. I feel like a savage.. I've bought dozens of them over the years and still just drink instant.


Dad prefers instant.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

fretzel said:


> I need a coffee after watching this guy demo the Aeropress. Comments section is funny!


Quite! I think the prize goes to: "Rube Goldberg thinks this has too many steps ". Not that far away from how toast was made in _Pee Wee's Big Adventure_.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

fretzel said:


> I need a coffee after watching this guy demo the Aeropress. Comments section is funny!


The video is funny too! For some people, the ritual is more important than the taste.

He layered in all of that minutia and yet used stale coffee to make his brew!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Very Zen! LOL


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Dad prefers instant.


Mom used to put hot water from the tap and instant in a cup, stir it and the nuke it. 


fretzel said:


> I need a coffee after watching this guy demo the Aeropress. Comments section is funny!


It starts with a banjo, has some guy riding a bicycle in it and has you "stirring the slurry". To me 'slurry' is what you find in a tank on a dairy or pig farm. To me, when you have to time making your coffee, down to the seconds, it's not worth it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> when you have to time making your coffee, down to the seconds, it's not worth it.


I've tried his method and it's good coffee. How do you do it?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Quite! I think the prize goes to: "Rube Goldberg thinks this has too many steps ". Not that far away from how toast was made in _Pee Wee's Big Adventure_.


I'd be starting my 3rd cup already.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I've tried his method and it's good coffee. How do you do it?


Depends. With the coffee maker I put water in the tank, a filter and coffee in the basket, close the lid, put the pot in place and turn it on. Takes about 2 minutes start to finish to make a pot of coffee. If I use the perc I put water in the pot, a filter (optional) and coffee in the basket....one over full scoop per 8 oz cup of water and another scoop for the hell of it so that's around 9 to 10 tablespoons of coarse ground coffee.....if I think about it I add a little salt. Then assemble everything which takes about as long as it does for the guy to get his ready. Put it on the stove and let it boil 'till it starts to perc and then turn it down and let it perc slowly for a while. When what's bubbling is black in the glass I turn it off and let it sit for a bit. Start to finish about 40 minutes or so, sometimes longer depending on what I'm doing. It's good coffee and worth the wait. If I want coffee while the perc is on the stove I use the coffee maker to make a pot. Are things timed to the second, nope. I know when it's time to turn the perc down when the pot starts rattling on the stove and you can tell when it's time to turn it off by the smell.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Depends. With the coffee maker I put water in the tank, a filter and coffee in the basket, close the lid, put the pot in place and turn it on. Takes about 2 minutes start to finish to make a pot of coffee. If I use the perc I put water in the pot, a filter (optional) and coffee in the basket....one over full scoop per 8 oz cup of water and another scoop for the hell of it so that's around 9 to 10 tablespoons of coarse ground coffee.....if I think about it I add a little salt. Then assemble everything which takes about as long as it does for the guy to get his ready. Put it on the stove and let it boil 'till it starts to perc and then turn it down and let it perc slowly for a while. When what's bubbling is black in the glass I turn it off and let it sit for a bit. Start to finish about 40 minutes or so, sometimes longer depending on what I'm doing. It's good coffee and worth the wait. If I want coffee while the perc is on the stove I use the coffee maker to make a pot. Are things timed to the second, nope. I know when it's time to turn the perc down when the pot starts rattling on the stove and you can tell when it's time to turn it off by the smell.


remember that slurry from the farm you mentioned earlier? yea,. you've achieved it

anyways,., you need to post a clip to YouTube

ps- I also think you've overcooked your steak


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> remember that slurry from the farm you mentioned earlier? yea,. you've achieved it
> 
> anyways,., you need to post a clip to YouTube


No slurry. Starting with cold water it takes about 20 minutes for the pot to start to perc and when it's done the coffee is black enough you can't see thru it but it can sit in a cup all day without anything settling to the bottom. It was the guy in the youtube that mentioned slurry and the thing comes with a stick to stir it. As far as making a youtube goes I don't think I have an account anymore and all you would see is a pot sitting on the stove for almost an hr. Kinda hard to see thru metal.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Last post in here is from from Dec 20, 2020.

And what a shit-storm the last two years have been with contagion and now a war in Yurp that is looking like a replay of 1939.

Anyway, my cheap-ass Black and Decker coffee maker is still working after about 5 years used everyday but a couple of days ago I got one of those Keurig deals because my partner brought one into the office last week and the thing makes rocket fuel so figured I should have one at home too.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Wardo said:


> Last post in here is from from Dec 20, 2020.
> 
> And what a shit-storm the last two years have been with contagion and now a war in Yurp that is looking like a replay of 1939.
> 
> Anyway, my cheap-ass Black and Decker coffee maker is still working after about 5 years used everyday but a couple of days ago I got one of those Keurig deals because my partner brought one into the office last week and the thing makes rocket fuel so figured I should have one at home too.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Those things are the devil. You think it is sooooo good, until you realize you are paying 500% more for coffee and if you want more, you have to make more.... and then the fact that somehow and don't ask me how, but somehow every time you go to use it, the water needs to be refilled.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The excess water refill thing has something to do with the earth’s rotation have gone off due to a bad ball joint. You can buy a reusable thing which lets you run regular coffee through the Keurig machine. And as for the devil, just the sound of my laughter would scare the hell out of that sum a bitch… lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Wardo said:


> The excess water refill thing has something to do with the earth’s rotation have gone off due to a bad ball joint. You can buy a reusable thing which lets you run regular coffee through the Keurig machine. And as for the devil, just the sound of my laughter would scare the hell out of that sum a bitch… lol


Just don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Dunno, I haven't drank the shit in about 20 years!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I drink two cups of strong black coffee every morning (I'm enjoying my second cup right now).

We use a Keurig. I like the Rain Forest Espresso k-cups.

Frankly we waste far less coffee with this thing. It's fine to say it's cheaper and/or environmentally friendlier to make a whole pot, but how many half pots of coffee does one have to throw out before you realize those aren't real savings?

My wife prefers milder (like Tims) coffee and I like mine strong and black so this is a good solution for us.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I drink two cups of strong black coffee every morning (I'm enjoying my second cup right now).
> 
> We use a Keurig. I like the Rain Forest Espresso k-cups.
> 
> ...


But the pods... my word the PODS!!! How do you get your head around the wastefulness of the pods?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> But the pods... my word the PODS!!! How do you get your head around the wastefulness of the pods?


I guess I can live with it in light of how less wasteful they are when it comes to tossing out unused coffee and water.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I guess I can live with it in light of how less wasteful they are when it comes to tossing out unused coffee and water.


Unused brewed coffee down the drain is less impactful than those pods. Plus, brewed coffee (and paper filters) can go into the compost. 
I do own a Keurig, and make 1 a day to drink on my commute, but where I work has a collection bin where they are set back to a facility for separation and recycling. I bring my 5 a week in on Friday and toss them in the bin.

I’m not judging. And I’m not exactly uber environmentally conscious. Those pods just rub me the wrong way. If I didn’t have access to the recycling program, I don’t think I could use them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Unused brewed coffee down the drain is less impactful than those pods. Plus, brewed coffee (and paper filters) can go into the compost.
> I do own a Keurig, and make 1 a day to drink on my commute, but where I work has a collection bin where they are set back to a facility for separation and recycling. I bring my 5 a week in on Friday and toss them in the bin.
> 
> I’m not judging. And I’m not exactly uber environmentally conscious. Those pods just rub me the wrong way. If I didn’t have access to the recycling program, I don’t think I could use them.


Well, I try to be a clean person and to have our household reflect that idea. We empty the pods and then crush them to reduce the volume but I guess I'm thinking about waste more in terms of cost in this context.

We waste less coffee and water (and accordingly less money) with the Keurig than we ever did with a drip machine, and we get the flavour and strength we each prefer.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I am still miffed at the concept of throwing out coffee....


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> I am still miffed at the concept of throwing out coffee....


Me too... I am an addict. Full blown. I will choke it down! Ha, ha...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Well, I try to be a clean person and to have our household reflect that idea. We empty the pods and then crush them to reduce the volume but I guess I'm thinking about waste more in terms of cost in this context.
> 
> We waste less coffee and water (and accordingly less money) with the Keurig than we ever did with a drip machine, and we get the flavour and strength we each prefer.


Again, I am not trying to judge. Hard to express that through the site. I am consciously trying to use less plastic. It is very, very hard to do. 

I fully agree the Keurig is great for a household who have people who prefer different strengths/flavors of coffee. 

Thankfully, me & the missus both drink strong, black mud.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Me too... I am an addict. Full blown. I will choke it down! Ha, ha...


We rarely finished a complete or even a half pot of coffee. That's hard to do when three people in the house all have different tastes in coffee.

I want my two cups every workday and I want then to taste good. I figure I have that coming.

I learned this working in an office with five or six people who also all had different tastes in coffee.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I drink two cups of strong black coffee every morning





> when it comes to tossing out unused coffee and water


I'm also a two cup, strong black.
I put the appropriate amount of scoops and water into the dripper.
No waste.

As for the K-pod waste?








The TRUE Environmental Impact of K-Cups (are they really recyclable?)


Every year coffee capsules are dumped by the BILLIONS into landfills. So what is the environmental impact of the coffee capsules? Find out here!




www.homegrounds.co


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Two rather large mugs of black every morning, brewed in the still working Sunbeam I posted earlier in the thread. Any leftover (what the hell is that?) coffee is refrigerated for the bride...I won't drink OC (old coffee) so there's no wastage. If I'm alone I make a part pot, again no waste. Folgers or Maxwell House are okay but we often have small shop beans on hand.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I'm also a two cup, strong black.
> I put the appropriate amount of scoops and water into the dripper.
> No waste.
> 
> ...


So, I'm supposed to make a one cup batch for me, and then make another one cup batch for my wife and so on? Or does my wife need to wait for an hour or so while I finish my two cups?

That just doesn't work for us.

YMMV.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> I'm also a two cup, strong black.
> I put the appropriate amount of scoops and water into the dripper.
> No waste.
> 
> ...


I don't know *anyone* who is separating the foil, plastic, and grounds from one of those. What a mess! 
Ever try to get the foil off the top? It ain't like opening a little thing of yogurt. That stuff is stuck like sh*t to a blanket. And, you have to get all of it off. The recyclers puncture the top which gets most of the foil, dump the grounds. The plastic is melted down, but not hot enough to melt the aluminum and then separated further. Three piles. Grounds. Plastic. Aluminum. 

I dunno. I'm sure I am doing worse things daily. Like, say, driving an hour each way to work & back.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

You can get pods that are not plastic. I got some that have the coffee in what appears to be a filter material like the paper filters for a drip machine and the ring part of it is apparently cardboard or something; the point being that that particular kind of pod is not as plastic intensive as the K Cup version and, as I mentioned earlier you can buy an adaptor for the Keurig machine which allows you to use ordinary ground coffee in much the same way as a drip machine is loaded.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Wardo said:


> the thing makes rocket fuel


You're right on that, those pods could probably be cycled through a couple times, if you're more to the mild side.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wardo said:


> You can get pods that are not plastic. I got some that have the coffee in what appears to be a filter material like the paper filters for a drip machine and the ring part of it is apparently cardboard or something; the point being that that particular kind of pod is not as plastic intensive as the K Cup version and, as I mentioned earlier you can buy an adaptor for the Keurig machine which allows you to use ordinary ground coffee in much the same way as a drip machine is loaded.



We've bought a couple of different versions of those, still have them in the cupboard, but for reasons I can't explain we never really used them.

I tried them a couple of times and maybe just never found the right coffee to use or something, but after a few attempts, we ended up back with the normal K-cups.

I remember the coffee just not being as full bodied and strong as what I like.

I'd be willing to try again, but I do love the taste of the coffee I drink every morning using exactly what I 'm using.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Not good to drink your java unfiltered, including mesh filters.
Without a filter, *some of the oily substances found in coffee beans, called diterpenes, wind up in your cup*. Coffee aficionados say these oils make the brew taste better. But you should know that diterpenes have been shown to have a negative impact on health.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One of my sisters loves the pods, which makes the very small cottage kitchen even more of an obstacle course. Never tastes as fresh to me as the alternative.


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

zdogma said:


> I currently have a Moccamaster, its the best I've ever used, going on 20 years. As long as you clean them they never, ever seem to die. Handmade, you can replace the parts, and the mechanism is mechanical and super simple. Basically it replicates what you do with a pour-over set up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











9-Cup Coffee Maker


Better coffee. Brewed at the push of a button.




www.oxo.com





I had looked into the Moccamaster, but got the oxo Barista brain instead as it was golden cup certified. Here are the brewers that are certified Certified Home Brewers — Specialty Coffee Association


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

Not open open a new question but what does every one use to grind their coffee? I use the Braun Burr Coffee Grinder KG7070 just wonder if there is a better one


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

blue_dog said:


> Not open open a new question but what does every one use to grind their coffee? I use the Braun Burr Coffee Grinder KG7070 just wonder if there is a better one


This!








I work in the coffee biz. I have access to an industrial grinder. I can set it to whatever course of ground I want, and do the whole bag in one shot, which is fantastic for consistency.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I really like my Baratza Virtuoso, consistent grinds, will do very fine for espresso, very durable (over 10 years old, still running perfectly)

Mine is the older one without the digital display

All the parts are replaceable and relatively, including the motor/burrs. Super easy to disassemble and reassemble for cleaning.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

the old 12 cup B&D packed it in after 13 years , switched to a 5 cupper .
it produces 3 real mugs of black coffee , 2 get used right away , the third - about 30 minutes later 
then I can finally wake up and function 

then another pot for lunch time .... same for supper

as for the green thing , the filters and grounds go into the compost pile.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

blue_dog said:


> Not open open a new question but what does every one use to grind their coffee? I use the Braun Burr Coffee Grinder KG7070 just wonder if there is a better one


This, believe it or not. The only one we've ever had. We don't grind all our beans as we buy most of our coffee pre-ground, but it's over 30 years old.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> This, believe it or not. The only one we've ever had. We don't grind all our beans as we buy most of our coffee pre-ground, but it's over 30 years old.
> 
> View attachment 410249


We had a couple like this and ended up using them as Bud Busters, but they're a bit too intense so I switched to a manual grinder.

My coffee comes already ground.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Haven't tried this yet, but it's a great read and worth a try...

Even music related!









Tom Petty's Biographer on the Story He Didn't Tell


A year after Petty’s death, author Warren Zanes shares a tale of loss, memory, and the search for the perfect cup of coffee




www.rollingstone.com







Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mooh said:


> This, believe it or not. The only one we've ever had. We don't grind all our beans as we buy most of our coffee pre-ground, but it's over 30 years old.
> 
> View attachment 410249


I believe it, I love this coffee grinder..
I got one of these as a gift around 1990... used every day until about 2010 when it was getting pretty beat up looking, which my mother in law noticed and then somehow found another one new and gifted it to me. If I use any other grinder it feels strange. I recently found another at a thrift store, hardly used, so I've got a backup for another 20 years..
It's a bizarre attachment to a kitchen tool but oh well....


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

No wasted coffee, no F#(&ing K-cups, very dependable, great coffee.









DELONGHI PrimaDonna S Evo ECAM 510.55.M - Kitchen appliance - 3D Models


Available for download, Platform: 3dsMax 2016 + obj, Render: Vray+Corona




3dsky.org


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

After a day or two I'm thinking that it's worth another try using the re-usable K-cups with a suitable brand / flavour of coffee.

I'd be grateful for recommendations. I will keep using the keurig, but if I could find a nice strong coffee that I could use instead of the purchased k-cups it would save some money every week AND be better for the environment.

Would any of you care to suggest a brand / flavour?

I won't be grinding my beans. At 5:30 AM I don't need that racket or inconvenience. This is what I drink now.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> After a day or two I'm thinking that it's worth another try using the re-usable K-cups with a suitable brand / flavour of coffee.
> 
> I'd be grateful for recommendations. I will keep using the keurig, but if I could find a nice strong coffee that I could use instead of the purchased k-cups it would save some money every week AND be better for the environment.
> 
> ...


I could never make the re-fillable k-cup thing to work for me. It 'work's', but it never tasted good, so I gave up on it for regular k-cups.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> I could never make the re-fillable k-cup thing to work for me. It 'work's', but it never tasted good, so I gave up on it for regular k-cups.


My experience as well, but oh, the waste, glad we're done with them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

WCGill said:


> My experience as well, but oh, the waste, glad we're done with them.


Waste is something we all seek to reduce or elimnate obviously, but in our household the K-cups work in completely the opposite way. They reduce waste by a fair bit.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I could never make the re-fillable k-cup thing to work for me. It 'work's', but it never tasted good, so I gave up on it for regular k-cups.



That is exactly why I bailed on them as well, but maybe it was just a matter of finding the right blend of coffee. I'll willing to give it another shot.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> I could never make the re-fillable k-cup thing to work for me. It 'work's', but it never tasted good, so I gave up on it for regular k-cups.


I totally agree. The first ones I ever tried seemed OK. A friend had one at his cottage. He and I were usually first up, so we'd have a couple of those before the rest awoke, then make full pots. It always seemed good. When I got a brewer, one of the first things I did was buy that refillable cup. Big miss. Maybe it was because he used Maxwell House, which I normally avoid.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

WCGill said:


> My experience as well, but oh, the waste, glad we're done with them.


Yeah, after a while I wanted to go back to a regular drip machine. I got a 5 cup drip four years ago and was happy with that until it quit about two years ago. I've been using a Militta pour over since then and it's the best method I've ever used, albeit slow.


----------

